# Quelle solution pour accéder à une bibliothèque PDF ?



## silos (2 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad 16 Go et la place me manque pour accéder à une grosse bibliothèque de documents en PDF (+30Go).

Je pense à plusieurs solutions :
- Acheter un  iPad 64 ou 128Go, mais ça ne résout pas un problème de taille : j'aimerai éviter de transférer les pdf sur mon ordi perso avant de pouvoir les transférer sur mon iPad.
- Acheter un disque dur / lecteur de clef usb wifi : encombrant et peu autonome.
- Acheter un lecteur de carte SD Lightning : mais peut on lire les PDF enregistrés sur la carte sans jailbraké : chose que je ne souhaite pas.

Voici les questions que je me pose :

- Est il possible de transférer mes PDF sans passer par iTunes ni iCloud ni Dropbox... ?
  (je pense via le lecteur de carte SD Lightning).

- Est-il possible de lire mes PDF directement sur une carte SD (64Go) sans avoir à les transférer sur l'iPad ?
  (ce qui me permettra de garder mon iPad 16Go).

Merci


----------



## CBi (2 Juin 2014)

Faisable mais fastidieux car a priori il est nécessaire de faire ce que tu veux éviter = il faut récupérer les fichiers sur ton mac, sauver chaque pdf en archive zip, la "camoufler" en fichier photo avec une extension NEF, et charger sur le iPad chaque pdf en lecture...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5f1VmjjczQ[/YOUTUBE]

Peut-être y-a-t-il une meilleure solution en regardant si tu as besoin de toute la résolution de tes pdf ? Une version compressée qui prendrait moins de place n'est-elle pas suffisante ?


----------



## claudde (5 Juin 2014)

pas compris grand chose à la problématique. mais une appli sympa pour çà peut-être : goodreader.


----------



## silos (17 Juin 2014)

claudde a dit:


> pas compris grand chose à la problématique.



Ok, je reformule :

Puis-je lire (sur mon iPad) des PDF stockés sur une carte SD via le lecteur de carte SD Lightning ?

PDF stockés sur ordi au boulot => transfère des PDF sur carte SD => insertion de la carte SD dans le lecteur Ligthning => ouverture des PDF sur l'iPad.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2014)

Pour ma part , je pense que c'est possible qu'avec un ipad jailbreaké  et avoir acheté IFILE  sur Cydia


----------

